# High Fence



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I ran into a guy in Gander Mountain a few weeks ago who was going "hunting" at the Ohio Monster Buck (high fence club) in Pataskala. Check out this video: Jimmy Houston is "hunting" in a high fenced area. Sorry if I offended any high fence "hunters" with this post (just kidding no I'm not)
http://real-hunters.com/full.swf


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

That sucks. It is not even real hunting.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

That's like fishing in a gold fish bowl!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

You call that real hunting? I don't want to rant about my true feelings on this issue, but i feel commercial hunting is a crock of...well you know. And to think that these people call themselves outdoorsmen? Ugh...that video just makes me sick!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't even hunt and I think that's pathetic ! What a challenge. How can anyone feel good about themselves after being involved with something like that !


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I am so glad this video has been posted here. I hope everybody see's it. In my opinion they should shut down every one of these high fence places.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

All the time. They have that area extremely well fenced and posted.
Sign Sign Everywhere a Sign..I never knew what that was all about, now I do.
I got the real monster in my back yard, I found half his shed last year with possibly 16 points on the one side..the base is huge, I can't even get my hand around it. BUT...he'll only ever be shot with a camera, the whole area is off limits to hunting.  Maybe some day I'll take a picture of it and figure out how to put it on here...for now it's in the garage.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyone know of any campaigns to make this illegal? I have to get some pro bono hours this summer and I would love to attempt to stop this kind of "hunting"


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Actualy there is little you can do. These are licensed outfitters that are regulated by the State. Right or wrong they are legal. We, as true hunters may be against this type of hunting but there is little if anything we can do. So please remember to post here but please keep it civil too.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

this is horrible I used to love Jimmy Houston
That is what you get i guess when you have to much money to know what to do with


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I understand the associations are legal, I just don't see a reason why they can't be made illegal? Any lawyers feel free to comment!


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't want to start a conspiracy theory.... BUT, anyone think maybe Jimmy Houston has scuba divers put bass on his hooks?
jk


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Chase. a year or so ago we had this same video on here and discussed it until it turned ugly. I believe it was finally decided that there was nothing that could be done as long as they stayed with in the law. By the way-- that video is a few years old now, it's the same one that was on here and many other sites. As I said true sportsman may not like it but there is nothing legal that can be done. One thing we can do is not support them and don't mention that property in public. We all know there are lots of people that will hunt there and the other places like that for a chance to get a "trophy" buck.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow what a crock of poop. You might as well just find ya a fawn somewhere, raise it to be a monster buck. To where it knows you and loves you, then go in your back yard up in the tree, put him on a leash or not at all, just inside the woods and shoot it and then say to your buddies "hey look at this monster buck i shot out, "hunting" today". Well i used to like Jimmy Houston a little bit, NOT anymore.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I would be opposed to any movement to outlaw high fence, or licensed preserve hunting

I would never hunt there myself, but they aren't hurting anyone, they are not using any public resource, it's free market enterprise.

Most importantly where would it stop. Along with the high fence operations for deer and pigs would also go all of the hunting preserves, for pheasants, chukar,etc. And while we are on a roll, lets eliminate hunting on any of the state parks properties, and then move on to state forests, heck maybe even national forests.

These operations don't hurt you or me one iota, be very careful what you wish for!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

high fence operations are legal because of one thing.....money!!!  
if you have the money you can start up a high fence "outfitter" business.
if you have enough money you can hunt one of these operations.
in my opinion it gives every legitimate outfitter in this country a black eye and makes all hunters look bad as well.
i'd rather give my money to a farmer that raises beef cattle,walk into the pen and shoot one of them in the head.less hassle,better eating and the pillow sure would feel softer at night!!


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I kind of agree with you Lundy... I just think they may come back to haunt us. But I also read the book "If you give a mouse a cookie"...

I didn't realize this video was old. Sorry to bring old stuff back.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The video and what it depicts is TERRIBLE!!!

The guys deserved what ever penalty they received and more.

There a crooks in any type of business, this one does not represent them all.

I have never hunted any kind of preserve, but I know a bunch of guys that shoot pheasants on some each year and many guys that go and shoot pigs. 

Punish those that break the laws. We don't need more laws, just enforcement of those we already have.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The website address is posted on each sign on the fence.
http://www.ohiomonsterbucks.com/index.htm
I always wondered what that big fence was for now I know.
This is the one in Pataskala which is East of Columbus. I have no idea as to how they operate or anything about the place, I couldn't see paying that kind of money to hunt deer. I'm merely providing a link to the website..do with it what you will!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Lundy said:


> These operations don't hurt you or me one iota, be very careful what you wish for!


Did you not hear that Chronic Wasting Disease was introduced to our wild deer herd through places like this? I'd say it's hurting all of us.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I've personally never seen that video before. I just watched it twice, and I'm still in awe. I have my own opinions about it, and everything else said on this thread, but at the sake of argument, I'll keep them to myself. Either way, it is really sad to see that footage, to think of the diseases introduced to our wild heards from these game farms, and to think that there are people out there that allow these sorts of things to happen or even promote them and who don't have the conscious to feel guilty enough to prevent it from happening.

We all have different lines we "cross" or "allow to be crossed," but from reading threads after threads on the OGF site, I feel pretty comfortable that the vast majority of us dispise these kinds of actions.

What a shame and what lack of respect for such great creatures. I guess that's my point, now that I think about it, ......

Where is the respect and honor?


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Driven by that place many times and looked at the website ONCE, never again will I log on to it. That place is disgusting. The deer look medicated to me and the price-are you kidding!!

To each his own but you gotta have some jack to pay for those deer.
Also notice in the "fee" catagory that you get charged for wounding the animal as well.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

O.K. now your all up in arms over this place...put this one in your pipe and smoke it
Pay lakes do the same thing with catfish and most of the fish come from the wild!!!!
How would you like it if they were not pen raising the deer but traping them from the state parks...then you all would really freek out


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Didn't mean to start any fights... but uh... comparing pay lakes to propping dying helpless deer up to shoot on video? If that's the stance you want to take, that's up to you, maybe you are right.... 
My real problem with this stems from the fact that I bowhunt HARD. From this, I've developed an enormous amount of respect for whitetails and an even greater respect for giant bucks and the guys who kill them. Sorry if this post caused some controversy. To each his own.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Paylakes....really....maybe you'll have to explain that one a little more. How is that the same? The only way I can see that that would compare is if they are putting the fish in a small tank and then shooting it. I have yet to see advertising for that sport yet.

I would say pay lakes would be better compared to ranches where property and herd is managed and you pay to hunt. Like you see in the hunting videos. But the deer are not fenced in and are free to leave that property any time they choose. I don't have a problem with that. In fact if I ever have the cash I want to hunt Tecamonte in Texas.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Alright, I just wanted everyone to see the video. Obviously most people agree with the argument the video was making. Hopefully something will/can be done about it. No sense beating it to death (no pun intended, not sure if the high fenced hunts offer the option to beat the buck to death or not?), or starting any fights. Good luck to everyone hunting the rest of the season.
See you all at Ohio Monster Bucks


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I googled Jimmy Houston and found this "Ban Jimmy Houston" petition.




http://www.petitiononline.com/020206/petition.html


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here is the explanation of what happened from the man himself-Jimmy Houston.

He has his own forum, that he frequents www.jimmyhouston.com

I read through some of it, and got the feeling (after reading some members threads) that any and all mentioning of this topic will be zapped in short order.




http://jimmyhouston.com/community/index.php?PHPSESSID=09cff09e7a5e1c390f7360f729cb83bd&topic=292.0


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

oh bassblaster, so the cats can just swim out of the paylake?..not anyone I've seen,
A high fence place is just a farming operation...nothing more, no difference than if I charge you to shoot one of my cows...and if you want to pay me 3k to shoot a 2k cow...pm me i'll hook you up


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

No they can't just swim out but at least the fish are being released back into the lake after being caught. A paylake is a bad comparison to high fence shooting. You'll have to do a better job of explaining to me how it's the same.

Deer are not livestock they are wildlife. There is a difference. And if someone goes and pays a farmer to shoot a cow, they are not doing it to have a trophy cow mount in there house. These people arn't paying 10's of thousands to hunt for food or for the sport(please show me the sport in shooting a deer in a 3 acre fenced pen)they are doing it for the sole purpose of bragging to thier buddies and for the trophy mount to hang on thier wall.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Not to get into the paylake subject again for about the 100th time  

Some paylakes - Wild fish netted from public waters, put in ponds for private financial gain. Public resource being used.

High Fence -, deer, pigs, pheasants, etc. No public resources, all private.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

This hunting area in Pataskala is not the one where this footage was filmed. This fence has only been there a few years. I doubt Jimmy Houston has ever been there either. Never been inside the gates don't know how they operate, I would hope decently.


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

i cant see the video and would like to. is there another way to view this video.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for posting this link. The individuals that operate and support operations of this type (all high fence "hunting") are a disgusting group
which includes Jimmy Houston.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't see anything wrong with these places. At least they use their privately owned resources and not public ones that the taxpayer pays for.
Do you buy pheasants or other human-raised birds to shoot at your local bird club? I see no difference.
Do you tournament fish? Again I see no difference except that you're taking a public resource to make your money.
I don't put any particular animal, bird or fish on a pedestal. Some say whitetails are manificant creatures. I agree. So are pheasants, carp, bass, earthworms and everything else. They are all the same in my book for use by us humans.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Just to clear it up, I didn't say the place in Pataskala was in the video. Just offererd it as an example.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

As a tournament fisherman, we don't go to some place that has stocked a small swimming pool with clear water( so you can see which fish you want) that has been stocked with BIG fish and a guy has a net chasing them around so he makes sure you get your "wallhanger". We Care about the fish, its not about killing them in tourneys.
Sorry if this makes anyone mad, but its got me upset. And to me, high fence hunting..... thats not hunting. WB


----------

